# Facebook relationship ''statuses'' -- your opinion?



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

My fiance and I both post in our personal details that we're engaged. I've noticed that with some of my friends who are in relationships, engaged or married, they don't share that info. No judgement, just curious as to your opinion on that? Do you share your relationship status with others?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine says married.

But I'm not FB friends with my hb, which a lot of people seem to think is weird.

We joke that FB is constantly suggesting we know each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Mine says married.
> 
> But I'm not FB friends with my hb, which a lot of people seem to think is weird.
> 
> ...


LMAO! I love it. :grin2:


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, I think "It's complicated"


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Ours says 'married', and we're friends. About a third of all of our FB friends are each others, too.

I've actually noticed a few of my married friends don't have a relationship status, either, but no judgement. To each their own.

I don't think it's important or unimportant what somebody puts as their status. Mind you, it's not a bad thing in terms of mate guarding, I suppose. It's the internet-age equivalent of wearing a wedding ring, maybe?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine says married. My husband doesn't do Facebook.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

alexm said:


> Ours says 'married', and we're friends. About a third of all of our FB friends are each others, too.
> 
> I've actually noticed a few of my married friends don't have a relationship status, either, but no judgement. To each their own.
> 
> I don't think it's important or unimportant what somebody puts as their status. Mind you, it's not a bad thing in terms of mate guarding, I suppose. It's the internet-age equivalent of wearing a wedding ring, maybe?


Yes, to each their own, but FB is the number one site for affairs, supposedly. Not that a status will change that one way or the other, but I'd like to believe that your old high school or college bf's/gf's won't be as interested if they see you want people to know that you're in a relationship or married.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Herschel said:


> Well, I think "It's complicated"


lol I'm not sure if I know your story on here, Herschel. But, it's complicated at least shares that you're in 'something' :laugh:


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Ours both say we're married to each other. That's the same for most of our friends and their spouses as well. The ones that don't share that you can tell that it just isn't on their radar to announce it. 

There are a lot of people that don't wear wedding rings either and perhaps it's not very different.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> My fiance and I both post in our personal details that we're engaged. I've noticed that with some of my friends who are in relationships, engaged or married, they don't share that info. No judgement, just curious as to your opinion on that? Do you share your relationship status with others?


I am not on Facebook, I don't understand the need to let everyone know about my life. Facebook is obviously a gateway for many to cheat but that is not why I avoid it. I don't understand what so great about it. If I am not in contact with someone it's because I don't want to be. The people I care about I am in contact with. Plus all the political crap fighting, competing with the Jones' how does that enhance your life? I just don't see it.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

sokillme said:


> I am not on Facebook, I don't understand the need to let everyone know about my life. Facebook is obviously a gateway for many to cheat but that is not why I avoid it. I don't understand what so great about it. If I am not in contact with someone it's because I don't want to be. The people I care about I am in contact with. Plus all the political crap fighting, competing with the Jones' how does that enhance your life? I just don't see it.


I hear you. I don't spend as much time on it as I used to, it's fun to see what's happening in people's lives that you might not see as much, but the drama and political stuff, yea. It can be :sleeping:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I haven't exactly put a great deal of credence into FB's relationship status'! 

That's primarily because about a week after I was banished from our home during my RSXW's self-directed "trial separation," I ambled upon her FB profile which described her social status as that of "single!" 

And for what it is worth, the final decree of divorce was summarily granted some two years later!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

*Deidre* said:


> I hear you. I don't spend as much time on it as I used to, it's fun to see what's happening in people's lives that you might not see as much, but the drama and political stuff, yea. It can be :sleeping:


Ditto. It's also like a modern version of a front porch chat with friends and neighbors. Most of my FB friends live greater than 1000 miles away from me and it's a convenient passive way to stay in touch. 

Really when you look at the socializing on TAM, it's really not very different and TAM has lead to several affairs as well.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *I haven't exactly put a great deal of credence into FB's relationship status'!
> 
> That's primarily because about a week after I was banished from our home during my RSXW's self-directed "trial separation," I ambled upon her FB profile which described her social status as that of "single!"
> 
> ...


 Aw  You seem like a kind man, you deserve better than what you've received.



meson said:


> Ditto. It's also like a modern version of a front porch chat with friends and neighbors. Most of my FB friends live greater than 1000 miles away from me and it's a convenient passive way to stay in touch.
> 
> Really when you look at the socializing on TAM, it's really not very different and TAM has lead to several affairs as well.


Yes, I believe it, sadly.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

meson said:


> Ditto. It's also like a modern version of a front porch chat with friends and neighbors. Most of my FB friends live greater than 1000 miles away from me and it's a convenient passive way to stay in touch.
> 
> Really when you look at the socializing on TAM, it's really not very different and TAM has lead to several affairs as well.


TAMfares? Damn :wtf:


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

*Deidre* said:


> Yes, to each their own, but FB is the number one site for affairs, supposedly. Not that a status will change that one way or the other, but I'd like to believe that your old high school or college bf's/gf's won't be as interested if they see you want people to know that you're in a relationship or married.


Yeah, you'd think... My wife used to be pretty free about who'd she'd accept as friends on FB (as long as she knew them, of course), and that led to more than one instance of borderline inappropriate messages or comments (fishing and the like) and one "accidental" **** pic. This despite the fact that her profile picture has always been either a wedding or family photo, as well as 95% of anything posted on her page being family-related.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

My personal view is that I WANT my relationship on there, on both sides. The hope is to keep others from trying to start up something with your partner. If someone makes an attempt anyway, its very clear as to their intentions and what kind of person they are, so that makes it easy to steer clear. 

Besides that, I am proud of the person I am with, and would like to think they feel likewise.  (yeah, when I actually HAVE a person, that is! lol!)


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been on FB for 7 years. Actually, most of my "friends" are professional cat breeders who show the best of their litters. I enjoy keeping in touch with many of them, particularly when they have new litters or win awards at shows.

Relationship status? I don't have one, but then my life isn't an open book on social media. I really enjoy FB for keeping in touch with some old friends and reading updates from the breeders. Other than that, meh. I'm sure most folks on TAM know I'm a widow anyway. 

I remember seeing my niece "in a relationship" with some guy in high school. I don't know if it meant they were having sex, exclusive, or just crushing on each other. Anyway, he's gone and she's now married. Frankly, most of my married friends don't list a relationship status. They're married. They know it, I know it.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

It is the mission in life of me and my family to try and confuse the hell out of FB. So we post all kinds of stuff that suggests that everyone is married to everyone in our family - FB doesn't know what to do with it - neither do people who want to try and approach any of us. We simply shut down FB as a place for predators. In any case, the profile pics of my wife and I strongly suggest that we're not just "taken" but very much so.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I have an account to see what it was before I let my kids make accounts. I just do not use it. Status in married.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

My friends and family know my relationship status, so I have no reason to include details of it on FB. If someone doesn't know me well enough to know my relationship status, they don't know me well enough to be on my FB page.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I was engaged,broke up for a few months,started talking again,now we are firmly back together.Neither My or my gf Facebook status ever changed from engaged even though we were no contact for nearly three months.I never post on Facebook so I have some excuse,she is on it every day.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

hmmm.. .I had to recheck my FB. I honestly do not care. Mine reads nothing at all. I hide all my settings, always have and always will. Two of my nieces are in committed long term relationships, one reads "single" the other nothing. 

Personally, I forget to change status. Last year, while I was in a serious monogamous relationship, my guy was initially upset that I never acknowledged our relationship on FB. I relented until 10 months in, after I knew we were heading somewhere, we broke up 2 months later haha!!! Figures 

TO each their own, whatever makes people happy!!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

soccermom2three said:


> Mine says married. My husband doesn't do Facebook.


Being retired military, mine is About Face...forwarding marching orders to friends.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> It is the mission in life of me and my family to try and confuse the hell out of FB. So we post all kinds of stuff that suggests that everyone is married to everyone in our family - FB doesn't know what to do with it - neither do people who want to try and approach any of us. We simply shut down FB as a place for predators. In any case, the profile pics of my wife and I strongly suggest that we're not just "taken" but very much so.


lol I love this, that is great.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

ne9907 said:


> hmmm.. .I had to recheck my FB. I honestly do not care. Mine reads nothing at all. I hide all my settings, always have and always will. Two of my nieces are in committed long term relationships, one reads "single" the other nothing.
> 
> Personally, I forget to change status. Last year, while I was in a serious monogamous relationship, my guy was initially upset that I never acknowledged our relationship on FB. I relented until 10 months in, after I knew we were heading somewhere, we broke up 2 months later haha!!! Figures
> 
> TO each their own, whatever makes people happy!!


Agree, I think that as long as you're happy with whatever you're posting, that's all that matters.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've always linked my husband on Facebook.. just seems the reasonable thing to do, beings we are married... I also, more than not, make my profile pic one of us both...


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Then, there are couples who have a ''joined'' FB account. I've wondered about that, it's kind of interesting to me (in a good way) that some people literally become ''one flesh'' when they marry.  (I suppose there could be negative reasons to join to one account, maybe trust issues, too.)


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I was engaged,broke up for a few months,started talking again,now we are firmly back together.Neither My or my gf Facebook status ever changed from engaged even though we were no contact for nearly three months.I never post on Facebook so I have some excuse,she is on it every day.


Aw, this is so sweet! That might have been fate.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Deleted.

Tried to post a funny meme but it wouldn't work, doh!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

manfromlamancha said:


> We simply shut down FB as a place for predators. In any case, the profile pics of my wife and I strongly suggest that we're not just "taken" but very much so.


- My status says married. 

- My pics are all of DH and I together, the kids, or the pets.

- My quote is a joke DH made and is credited to him.

- My friends list is less than 200 people and only includes family, friends from my school days, a few former neighbors, and a couple people I met on forums or who were guildmates from back in my gaming days.

- I am 41 and chubby.


None of these facts prevent pervy messages from random guys I don't know, d*ck pics, "Hey, wanna get to know each other?" stranger friend requests, etc.

Yeah, you'd think social media relationship statuses would prevent that kind of bullpucky, but it doesn't. 

I'd get off social media altogether or set everything to max privacy settings if I wasn't looking for family members that were lost after my mom died. It's been worth it, I have found my uncle and two cousins so far.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Deidre* said:


> Then, there are couples who have a ''joined'' FB account. I've wondered about that, it's kind of interesting to me (in a good way) that some people literally become ''one flesh'' when they marry.  (I suppose there could be negative reasons to join to one account, maybe trust issues, too.)


 We could have done this too.. we both know each of our passwords.. symbolically I do feel we become "one" ..









The other day. I needed to get a message to him at work, he doesn't have a cell phone (We share one, I generally have it)...couldn't get him through the work #....so I hopped on his facebook profile, since his co-worker always has his FB app running, pmed him the message....got a reply in about 5 minutes... Husband told me that was a great way to get a hold of him, I could do that any time...his buddy didn't mind..


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

For me it is directly relational to how important Facebook is to her. If she rarely uses is then I could care less if I am acknowledged on it. If she lives on it then the status better say taken.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

I am fascinated by this, as I know some married people who have ZERO connection to their spouse on there. No pics, no status. One girl I went to college with recently left a job that was making her ill. I offered support and said I hope she finds something soon for her son's sake. She said "Oh, my husband has a good job, so we're okay for a bit." I had no idea she was hitched. ZERO indication on her page. I asked about it and she has yet to reply.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Jayg14 said:


> I am fascinated by this, as I know some married people who have ZERO connection to their spouse on there. No pics, no status. One girl I went to college with recently left a job that was making her ill. I offered support and said I hope she finds something soon for her son's sake. She said "Oh, my husband has a good job, so we're okay for a bit." I had no idea she was hitched. ZERO indication on her page. I asked about it and she has yet to reply.


Glad its not just me! This perplexes me as well! I just don't get it.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I had to check my FB, I couldn't remember what it said re my relationship. It actually said hubby and I were "in a relationship", so I changed it to "married" and then it said we got married on Sunday...sigh. Hehehehe.

We're both on FB and friends, and have the same surname. I love FB, it's fun, plus our dog rescue page is on there so I spend a lot of time on it, but all my pics etc. are about hubby and daughter, and our pets so there's no doubt I'm married. 

I was getting pushy messages from a man once, a couple of years back, they started off ok, and we both have a mutual friend so I thought he'd be ok and accepted his friend request. His messages became more and more inappropriate so I nuked him. Told him he was being inappropriate, I didn't like it and wasn't comfortable continuing both the conversation and the "friendship". I unfriended him, showed hubby and then deleted the messages and blocked him, lol.


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Facebook, the great affair enabler. 

Wife had an account and started to get in touch with "old male friends". I saw some of the email exchanges and said "no thanks". Due to her poor boundaries, she agreed to delete her account.


----------

